# Diabetes



## karan (Feb 5, 2003)

Peter i don't know if you the right person to be asking !
My husband is diabetic he is taking metaformin & ameryl
i am concerned as he never checks his blood he gets very defensive when we speak about this as he says he 
knows because of how he feels.
We know that his sperm quality etc is not that good is this because of the drugs or is this due to the high surgar .
I don't want to be going through all of the injections etc
which go with ICSI if were both not giveing it our best.

KARAN


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Dear Karan,

If the diabetes is badly controlled then this can cause lots of problems in general and may effect spermatogenesis. If you could get him to see the GP about this it would be a good idea. If not try to get him to control the diabetes as well as possible at least during the treatment cycle.

If he wants to speak to me privately via this website I am more than happy to help.

Regards,

Peter



karan said:


> Peter i don't know if you the right person to be asking !
> My husband is diabetic he is taking metaformin & ameryl
> i am concerned as he never checks his blood he gets very defensive when we speak about this as he says he
> knows because of how he feels.
> ...


----------

